# I want a new shotgun



## bigrebnc1775 (Sep 19, 2011)

I haven't seen much of this one but have some interest in it. it's made by Canada arms

Dominion Arms Grizzly-MAG Shotgun 12 gauge 







CanadaAmmo.com :: Firearms :: Dominion Arms Grizzly-MAG Shotgun - 18.5" - 12 ga


----------



## Ringel05 (Sep 19, 2011)

Screw the shotgun........
Rotary grenade launcher.........


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Sep 20, 2011)

> I want a new shotgun



Who doesnt? 

Problem is I lack motivation  or when I have the funds I end up buying another 1911.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Sep 20, 2011)

Ringel05 said:


> Screw the shotgun........
> Rotary grenade launcher.........



Well then you haven't seen the AA-12
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p4ebtj1jR7c]AA-12. World&#39;s deadliest shotgun! - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## idb (Sep 20, 2011)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> I haven't seen much of this one but have some interest in it. it's made by Canada arms
> 
> Dominion Arms Grizzly-MAG Shotgun 12 gauge
> 
> ...



That'll make your cock big!


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Sep 20, 2011)

idb said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > I haven't seen much of this one but have some interest in it. it's made by Canada arms
> ...



I don't need a bigger one, I need another shotgun though.


----------



## idb (Sep 20, 2011)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> idb said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...



Haha, fair enough.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Sep 20, 2011)

idb said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > idb said:
> ...



I would like some information on this one have you ever shot one?


----------



## idb (Sep 20, 2011)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> idb said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...



No, we aren't allowed assault-type weapons here.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Sep 20, 2011)

idb said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > idb said:
> ...



That's too bad your government doesn't trust you to protect yourself the way you want to.


----------



## idb (Sep 20, 2011)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> idb said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...



Most of us feel pretty safe.
No need for armaments.


----------



## strollingbones (Sep 20, 2011)

unless the sheep revolt


----------



## idb (Sep 20, 2011)

strollingbones said:


> unless the sheep revolt



Haha!
We've taken precautions.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Sep 20, 2011)

idb said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > idb said:
> ...



When people feel the safest, they are in fact in the most unsafe time of their life.


----------



## idb (Sep 20, 2011)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> idb said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...



Hmmm...that's depressing!
Is the reverse true?


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Sep 20, 2011)

idb said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > idb said:
> ...



no not really


----------



## idb (Sep 20, 2011)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> idb said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...



So we're never safe then?
Shatter my cosy little world why don't you?
I'm going to hide under my bed tonight!


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Sep 20, 2011)

idb said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > idb said:
> ...



No one is safe because accidents do happen. It's been said people are killed more near there home than they are away from there home, because they let their guard down. An experienced thief will not attempt to rob someone who appears to be alert, they go for those who aren't.


----------



## idb (Sep 20, 2011)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> idb said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...



The truth is that I seldom lock my house or car.
I am even frequently unlocked at night.
I live in a town of 2,000.

To be fair, I wasn't like that when I lived in a city of 50,000 though.
I certainly wasn't frightened though, I was just more concerned about being ripped off.


----------



## Big Black Dog (Sep 20, 2011)

That's a pretty ugly looking shotgun.  What do you want something like that for?  Can't hunt with it...


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Sep 20, 2011)

Big Black Dog said:


> That's a pretty ugly looking shotgun.  What do you want something like that for?  Can't hunt with it...



Home protection I want as equal as I can get with what the government has.
I don't hunt, unless I have too and right now I don't have too.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Sep 20, 2011)

idb said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > idb said:
> ...


Toi be catious and aware of your surroundings should not be confused with being frighten.


----------



## derk (Sep 21, 2011)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> I haven't seen much of this one but have some interest in it. it's made by Canada arms
> 
> Dominion Arms Grizzly-MAG Shotgun 12 gauge
> 
> ...



I don't have any shotguns like that. All mine are hunting and shooting. I got a mean ass wife for home protection 
Remington870 express.


----------



## idb (Sep 22, 2011)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Big Black Dog said:
> 
> 
> > That's a pretty ugly looking shotgun.  What do you want something like that for?  Can't hunt with it...
> ...



So you're thinking that the government might try to shoot their way into your house?

Why don't you get out of that place while you still can...it sounds like the USSR under Stalin, or  Chile under Pinochet?
Find somewhere safer like China or Somalia!


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Sep 22, 2011)

idb said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > Big Black Dog said:
> ...



America is one Justice away from being just like that. I stay and fight.


----------



## Cuyo (Sep 22, 2011)

Ringel05 said:


> Screw the shotgun........
> Rotary grenade launcher.........



I want a cannon.  Preferably Revolutionary War era.

Just for the yard though.  Never felt a need for an actual working gun.


----------



## Ringel05 (Sep 22, 2011)

Cuyo said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Screw the shotgun........
> ...



Hows about one for the roof?

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2kyrTquk2M8]Admiral Boom Mary Poppins cannon - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Sep 22, 2011)

derk said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > I haven't seen much of this one but have some interest in it. it's made by Canada arms
> ...



Here's one of my shotguns that I upfited the shotgun is a New England firearms pardner protector the stock is the ATI tactical butt stock with tactical forearm and grip, heat shield. flashlight on the other side
Total cost around 450.00

I also added the new Hi Point 4595 just recently. What I like  about the 4595 is that the  magazine of the Hi Point JHP 45 will work in both.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Sep 23, 2011)

Ringel05 said:


> Cuyo said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


good one


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Sep 23, 2011)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GqLYWKes6Og&NR=1]Grizzly MAG - CanadaAmmo.com - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Dabs (Sep 23, 2011)

Damn, looking at some of the photos of these guns here, got me to thinking...what the hell you people wanting to do??
Shoot a damn deer or blow up another planet??


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Sep 23, 2011)

Dabs said:


> Damn, looking at some of the photos of these guns here, got me to thinking...what the hell you people wanting to do??
> Shoot a damn deer or blow up another planet??



zombie killing, I don't depend on the government for nothing, therefore I am armed.


----------



## Dabs (Sep 23, 2011)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Dabs said:
> 
> 
> > Damn, looking at some of the photos of these guns here, got me to thinking...what the hell you people wanting to do??
> ...



Ahh.....wait!
We've got zombies too??
Are they as bad, or worse, than politicians??


----------



## Ringel05 (Sep 23, 2011)

Dabs said:


> Damn, looking at some of the photos of these guns here, got me to thinking...what the hell you people wanting to do??
> Shoot a damn deer or *blow up another planet??*



My next purchase..........


----------



## Dabs (Sep 23, 2011)

Ringel05 said:


> Dabs said:
> 
> 
> > Damn, looking at some of the photos of these guns here, got me to thinking...what the hell you people wanting to do??
> ...



Uh-huh....you got that much money in your pocket??
Wow....so that's a huge wad of cash I see in your jeans, and here I thought you were just happy to see me


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Sep 23, 2011)

Dabs said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > Dabs said:
> ...



They are much worse than politicans There's a good bit of info on you tube about zombie killing.


----------



## Ringel05 (Sep 23, 2011)

Dabs said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Dabs said:
> ...



Nah, it's a fully functional Revell model complete with movie characters and an exploding planet........


----------



## Dabs (Sep 23, 2011)

Ringel05 said:


> Dabs said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



Exploding no doubt being the key word


----------



## idb (Sep 23, 2011)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> derk said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...



I think you were being modest before...your cock must be *huge*!!!!!!


----------



## Dabs (Sep 23, 2011)

idb said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > derk said:
> ...



~LMFAO~


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Sep 24, 2011)

idb said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > derk said:
> ...



You'll never know, but there was that movie but it was so long ago.


----------

